#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Project Engineering & Management Textbook by Subhendu Moulik

## siddhant

Hi All,
Can Somebody upload following books.



Project Engineering & Management Textbook
by Subhendu Moulik




Basics of Multi-Discipline Project Engineering Mar 22, 2010


by Subhendu Moulik


Necessity of Project Engineering Knowledge in Engineering Curriculum
by Subhendu MoulikSee More: Project Engineering & Management Textbook by Subhendu Moulik

----------

